# Kasab Hanged : Justice Served.



## Hrishi (Nov 21, 2012)

Source : 
Breaking News: Kasab executed in Pune's Yerwada jail in secret - Mumbai - DNA



> In a top-secret operation, Pakistan national Mohammed Ajmal Amir Kasab was hanged in the high-security Yerwada Jail in Pune early on Wednesday after a four-year-long trial. Kasab, who was being kept at the Arthur Road Jail in Mumbai, was moved to the Yerwada jail on Sunday night.
> 
> The lone surviving gunman in the Mumbai attack of November 26, 2008 was shifted to the Yerwada Jail following the rejection of his mercy petition by the President earlier on November 5.
> 
> ...




*TOI Source* :
*timesofindia.indiatimes.com/india/Ajmal-Kasab-hanged-at-Yerwada-Jail-in-Pune/articleshow/17303820.cms


> NEW DELHI: Lashkar-e-Toiba terrorist Ajmal Kasab, accused for the 26/11 Mumbai terror attack, was today hanged at Yerwada Jail in Pune at 7:30 am after President Pranab Mukherjee rejected his mercy petition.
> 
> According to Maharashtra home minister R R Patil: "26/11 Mumbai terror attack accused Ajmal Kasab's mercy petition was rejected on November 8. He also confirmed that Kasab was hanged at about 7:30am on Wednesday.
> 
> ...


So guys , Kasab has been executed finally.Believe it or not. But Kangress did something good to please the public.  
Yeah , no more biryanis and kebabs for him. 2012 was the last year for Kesab atleast. 

Justice is Served.

Btw , why was this a secret operation ???


----------



## Windows (Nov 21, 2012)

No one deserves to die that way.


----------



## gameranand (Nov 21, 2012)

Good thing. At least the family members of those who dies on 26/11 will be happy and relieved.


----------



## Hrishi (Nov 21, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Good thing. At least the family members of those who dies on 26/11 will be happy and relieved.



*Died.

Yeah , though nothing can bring back their deceased members , this judgment has at least brought some peace in to their heart.


----------



## kkapoorr (Nov 21, 2012)

Windows said:


> No one deserves to die that way.



Hmm...
No one deserved to be killed in a city held hostage by a few people.
Kasab got what he deserved, if not more..


----------



## CyberKID (Nov 21, 2012)

Windows said:


> No one deserves to die that way.



Depends, who that no one is. He (Kasab) tried to wage war against India, and had to be dealt in such a severe way.


----------



## doomgiver (Nov 21, 2012)

Windows said:


> No one deserves to die that way.



GADDAAR.
do you even know who kasab is?

he deserved to be flogged to death, hanging is too good for a terrorist like him.


----------



## Nipun (Nov 21, 2012)

Windows said:


> No one deserves to die that way.



Want to say its too polite for him? I support you. 

A joke I found:

BREAKING NEWS:

Two Girls in Pakistan arrested for Liking status of Kasab Death.


----------



## Flash (Nov 21, 2012)

Man, if it is secret - How we know that the hanged person is really *KASAB*?


----------



## sainath (Nov 21, 2012)

Yeh! This is party time. Now its time for Afzal Guru.


----------



## Nipun (Nov 21, 2012)

Gearbox said:


> Man, if it is secret - How we know that the hanged person is really *KASAB*?



How you know the person arrested was Kasab? He could be a badly beaten civilian too, claiming to be Kasab in front of media because he doesn't want more torture.


----------



## kartikoli (Nov 21, 2012)

Nipun said:


> Want to say its too polite for him? I support you.
> 
> A joke I found:
> 
> ...



they must be following us


----------



## Flash (Nov 21, 2012)

Nipun said:


> How you know the person arrested was Kasab? He could be a badly beaten civilian too, claiming to be Kasab in front of media because he doesn't want more torture.



Media taught us that "this person with a gun on his hand & caught on a security camera" is Kasab and often shows videos or add images with news like "Kasab sent a plea", "Kasab want Biriyani", "Kasab had Dengue", etc., In our minds, he was registered as Kasab. So, he (really kasab or some person on that name) will be held accountable for all actions taken against him.

Now, the news say "Kasab got hanged". Saddam got hanged and it was said it's a covert op, but we got a proof that Saddam is really hanged, and not his Body-double (if so).
So, whether this news is really TRUE or just framed to show "Look people, he's hanged. So, don't worry about him anymore and go on with your work?"


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 21, 2012)

Well Windows has a point. And frankly death isn't the worst sentence anyway. For these blind Islamists it means "dying for god", "heaven" and "72 virgins".


----------



## Flash (Nov 21, 2012)

Windows said:


> No one deserves to die that way.


The way maybe wrong, but that's his destiny anyway.


----------



## Nipun (Nov 21, 2012)

Gearbox said:


> Media taught us that "this person with a gun on his hand & caught on a security camera" is Kasab and often shows videos or add images with news like "Kasab sent a plea", "Kasab want Biriyani", "Kasab had Dengue", etc., In our minds, he was registered as Kasab. So, he (really kasab or some person on that name) will be held accountable for all actions taken against him.
> 
> Now, the news say "Kasab got hanged". Saddam got hanged and it was said it's a covert op, but we got a proof that Saddam is really hanged, and not his Body-double (if so).
> So, whether this news is really TRUE or just framed to show "Look people, he's hanged. So, don't worry about him anymore and go on with your work?"



Or maybe he did have dengue, but they didn't let the news out and hanged him before he dies of dengue, just to save their noses?


----------



## Flash (Nov 21, 2012)

I hope, some pic will be leaking shortly to affirm the news. Let's wait..


----------



## funskar (Nov 21, 2012)

I m sure he should have died due to dengue ..
And khangress trying to get attention by spreading news kasab hanged to death secretly..


----------



## KDroid (Nov 21, 2012)

Nothing to be proud of or to celeberate. It took us 4 years. 

Gearbox, SERIOUSLY? Give me one reason why the GOI will want to hang a body double and not him.  

Hope no pics or video will be leaked. We need to Move on.


----------



## Flash (Nov 21, 2012)

funskar said:


> I m sure he should have died due to dengue ..
> And khangress trying to get attention by spreading news kasab hanged to death secretly..



It reminds me of proverb in tamil, where it say "As the crow sits and the fruit fell". (so, it will appear like Fruit fell because of the crow)
What you said with Cong. is like that..



KDroid said:


> Gearbox, SERIOUSLY? Give me one reason why the GOI will want to hang a body double and not him.
> Hope no pics or video will be leaked. We need to Move on.



I accept, that he's a not a great person to use body double. I meant that for Saddam.
But, we can't blindly believe media - they can reincarnate the dead & do the vice versa too.

If it's really Kasab, i would just like to pass a R.I.P.


----------



## Nipun (Nov 21, 2012)

Gearbox said:


> I hope, some pic will be leaking shortly to affirm the news. Let's wait..



He's buried already!


----------



## KDroid (Nov 21, 2012)

Gearbox said:


> But, we can't blindly believe media - they can reincarnate the dead & do the vice versa too.



GOI issued the statement, sir.


----------



## Flash (Nov 21, 2012)

Ok then, Kasab problem is solved.


----------



## KDroid (Nov 21, 2012)

What about Afzal Guru, GOI?

and Rajiv Gandhi's Killers?


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Nov 21, 2012)

why wuld anyone use a body double for a maggot like Qasab?and why the Secret-Op(was he Osama)?
kasab was not of any importance(that is,he was not a terrorist with contacts) and i see no reason why they should'nt hang him
anyway he died of dengue for sure BEFORE he could be hanged.thats why the secret-op


> . For these blind Islamists it means "dying for god", "heaven" and "72 virgins".


kasab was 80% mercenary 20% islamist


----------



## ratzee199 (Nov 21, 2012)

But what about the Rs 40 Cr that was spent on him in last 4 years? This verdict should come in 2008 only...then our hard earned money which the CORRUPT government is taking from us each and every year by increasing price of everything and from Income Tax; may be (@least we can hope) utilized in a better way....


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 21, 2012)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> kasab was 80% mercenary 20% islamist


Islamist. He was on a suicide mission. 

Just to clear it up, Islamist != Islamic. Look it up.


----------



## CyberKID (Nov 21, 2012)

ratzee199 said:


> But what about the Rs 40 Cr that was spent on him in last 4 years? This verdict should come in 2008 only...then our hard earned money which the CORRUPT government is taking from us each and every year by increasing price of everything and from Income Tax; may be (@least we can hope) utilized in a better way....



Atleast, the money spent (our hard earned money) let the world know that scumbags like him, too get a fair trial in our courts of justice.


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Nov 21, 2012)

He may be died of dengue and government might be propagating  kasab has been Hanged and bal thackrey ji might have ordered Yamraj to bring kasab

*www.freeimagehosting.net/t/moiux.jpg


----------



## pratyush997 (Nov 21, 2012)

^  
and guyz.. Headshot Would have been better


----------



## Flash (Nov 21, 2012)

ssdivisiongermany1933 said:


> He may be died of dengue and government might be propagating  kasab has been Hanged and *bal thackrey ji might have ordered Yamraj to bring kasab*



There's a high probability that your comment maybe misinterpreted badly, coz as per our religious records YAMRAJ lives in HELL.


----------



## Nanducob (Nov 21, 2012)

and he went to heaven.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Nov 21, 2012)

All those who have sympathy with pakistan and kasab also deserve to die...


----------



## Nipun (Nov 21, 2012)

SuperH3art said:


> All those who have sympathy with pakistan and kasab also deserve to die...



I have sympathy with Pakistan. They are equally infected by terrorism as we are with corruption, and its not really easy to uproot it. Please don't be against a community, country or religion, and curse the individuals only.

Kill me.


----------



## Naxal (Nov 21, 2012)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Islamist. He was on a suicide mission.
> 
> Just to clear it up, Islamist != Islamic. Look it up.



By the way, others were and they fought till death.

This guy was more of a hired gun than wish driven activist.

He practically laid his guns down rather fighting till the end like others did


----------



## CyberKID (Nov 21, 2012)

Nipun said:


> I have sympathy with Pakistan. They are equally infected by terrorism as we are with corruption, and its not really easy to uproot it. Please don't be against a community, country or religion, and curse the individuals only.
> 
> Kill me.



^ +1, sans the government. The political leadership is the only one to blame. Our politicians (of both the countries) don't want to end this age old rivalry. Indians blame Pakistanis, Pakistanis blame Indians, and this blame game goes on. I suppose at heart, people of Pakistan are also like us only, they are also killed in blasts here and there, their families also lose their loved ones in terrorist activities.


----------



## Minion (Nov 21, 2012)

doomgiver said:


> GADDAAR.
> do you even know who kasab is?
> 
> he deserved to be flogged to death, hanging is too good for a terrorist like him.



+1 vote for this kasab should be hanged much earlier.


----------



## Flash (Nov 21, 2012)

We feel happy for Kasab's hanging. 
But, What happened to the LeT who sent these armed men to India for attacks?

"We just broke the ARROW, but the BOW & ARCHER lies safely in another country!!"


----------



## Darth Vader (Nov 21, 2012)

Gearbox said:


> We feel happy for Kasab's hanging.
> But, What happened to the LeT who sent these armed men to India for attacks?
> 
> "We just broke the ARROW, but the BOW & ARCHER lies safely in another country!!"



As always !!


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Nov 21, 2012)

Gearbox said:


> There's a high probability that your comment maybe misinterpreted badly, coz as per our religious records YAMRAJ lives in HELL.



My post mark for the edition but I live in delhi  , so hardly any danger to me


----------



## ico (Nov 21, 2012)

KDroid said:


> Nothing to be proud of or to celeberate. *It took us 4 years.*


After Abu Jundal was arrested, Kasab's time was up. So, you can see why it took 4 years. Next major development.


----------



## Naxal (Nov 21, 2012)

ico said:


> After Abu Jundal was arrested, Kasab's time was up. So, you can see why it took 4 years.



Many others are still free who could have been identified by Kasab, specially as proof for Pakistan !!


----------



## Ronnie11 (Nov 21, 2012)

must commend the govt this time for the balls they have shown-not in regards to hanging of kasab which was long overdue but in the manner of keeping this all in wraps & not make a huge publicity **** on his hanging..good decision to do this all under wraps & finish it..hoping afzal would meet the same fate soon..


----------



## Nipun (Nov 21, 2012)

Naxal said:


> By the way, others were and they fought till death.
> 
> This guy was more of a hired gun than wish driven activist.
> 
> He practically laid his guns down rather fighting till the end like others did



Do you know how he was arrested?
A police constable(very unfortunate that I don't remember his name) held him in a skoda, and didn't leave him even though many AK-47 bullets were landed in his body. He didn't lay his guns down, but used them till end.


----------



## bubusam13 (Nov 21, 2012)

There is a high chance dengu killed him actually. Give respect to the mosquitoes.


----------



## d3p (Nov 21, 2012)

Controvercial Fact of Nationality about Kasab. Courtesy : *Wiki*



> After the attacks, India asserted that Kasab is a Pakistani national based on his confession and other evidences gathered from him. Several reporters visited Kasab's village and verified the facts provided by him. Former Pakistan Prime Minister, Nawaz Sharif confirmed that Kasab was from Faridkot village in Pakistan, and criticised President Zardari for cordoning off the village and not allowing his parents to meet anyone.
> 
> Investigative journalist Saeed Shah travelled to Kasab's village and produced national identity card numbers of his parents; soon after they themselves disappeared on the night of 3 December 2008.
> 
> ...



WTH, GOI was waiting for ??


----------



## Flash (Nov 21, 2012)

> In January 2009, Pakistan's national security advisor Mahmud Ali Durrani admitted to Kasab being a Pakistani citizen while speaking to the CNN-IBN news channel. The Pakistan Government then hastily acknowledged that Ajmal Kasab was a Pakistani, but also announced that *Prime Minister Yousaf Raza Gilani had fired Durrani for "failing to take Gilani and other stakeholders into confidence" before making this information public, and for "a lack of coordination on matters of national security." *



That's a shame!!


----------



## clmlbx (Nov 21, 2012)

Windows said:


> No one deserves to die that way.



seriously? 

actually yes he should have been shot dead instead of being hanged... Imo we can give mercy to a murderer because he had some personal motive,revenge, but here he just came and shot & took innocent lives  just to spread terror.. that is bullshit.. he should have been shot IMHO.


----------



## Faun (Nov 21, 2012)

I think we have much worse problem of corruption in India which needs to be solved. If people were honest, there would have been no such attack in first place.


----------



## Windows (Nov 21, 2012)

An eye for an eye or rather an eye for thousands of eyes? Aren't we too civilised for that kind of barbaric crap?
This is not to say I feel sympathy for him, but IMO spending your whole life in jail is a punishment good enough. 
After all, the only thing you get from death penalty is death itself. It might bring peace to the families of those lost in that incident, but will it stop a clash in the future? I don't think so.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 21, 2012)

clmlbx said:


> seriously?
> 
> actually yes he should have been shot dead instead of being hanged... Imo we can give mercy to a murderer because he had some personal motive,revenge, but here he just came and shot & took innocent lives  just to spread terror.. that is bullshit.. he should have been shot IMHO.



Shooting to death would even more glorify him as a "martyr" among the Islamists and create even more Kasabs. In fact I can say with conviction that some Islamist terrorist leader would be giving example of his "martyrdom" and urging his followers to perform similar acts while we are discussing his execution.


----------



## Windows (Nov 21, 2012)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Shooting to death would even more glorify him as a "martyr" among the Islamists and create even more Kasabs. In fact I can say with conviction that some Islamist terrorist leader would be giving example of his "martyrdom" and urging his followers to perform similar acts while we are discussing his execution.



Totally agree.


----------



## Nipun (Nov 21, 2012)

Windows said:


> An eye for an eye or rather an eye for thousands of eyes? Aren't we too civilised for that kind of barbaric crap?
> This is not to say I feel sympathy for him, but IMO spending your whole life in jail is a punishment good enough.
> After all, the only thing you get from death penalty is death itself. It might bring peace to the families of those lost in that incident, but will it stop a clash in the future? I don't think so.



Keeping in jail has a problem. In December 1999, if I remember correctly, an aeroplane(Flight IC814) travelling from Nepal to New Delhi was hijacked and taken to Afghanistan. They had demand of releasing a terrorist who was in jail in Kashmir, and was later involved in parliament attacks. [Wiki]
Keeping him alive could have resulted in such acts too.


----------



## ajaymailed (Nov 21, 2012)

Windows said:


> An eye for an eye or rather an eye for thousands of eyes? Aren't we too civilised for that kind of barbaric crap?
> This is not to say I feel sympathy for him, but IMO spending your whole life in jail is a punishment good enough.
> After all, the only thing you get from death penalty is death itself. It might bring peace to the families of those lost in that incident, but will it stop a clash in the future? I don't think so.


actually Jail is not such a bad place compared to poverty, hunger, suffering outside. you get decent food, medical assistance, library, place to worship etc


----------



## Nipun (Nov 21, 2012)

ajaymailed said:


> actually Jail is not such a bad place compared to poverty, hunger, suffering outside. you get decent food, medical assistance, library, place to worship etc



Reminds me of what I read in newspaper(ToI Students Edition) few years ago, under "Oddly enough" column. A man who was just released from jail few days ago stole something and surrendered just to be able to go to jail and have some food. He was from some other country though.


----------



## KDroid (Nov 21, 2012)

ico said:


> After Abu Jundal was arrested, Kasab's time was up. So, you can see why it took 4 years. Next major development.



Also, The 4th Anniversary of 26/11 is approaching. The government would have received criticisms from all sides for not hanging Kasab even after 4 years. Would have further spoiled their already tarnished image.




Nipun said:


> Keeping in jail has a problem. In December 1999, if I remember correctly, an aeroplane(Flight IC814) travelling from Nepal to New Delhi was hijacked and taken to Afghanistan. They had demand of releasing a terrorist who was in jail in Kashmir, and was later involved in parliament attacks. [Wiki]
> Keeping him alive could have resulted in such acts too.



Reminds me of this 



> In August 2005, India revealed its new anti-hijacking policy. The policy came into force after the Cabinet Committee on Security (CCS) approved it. The main points of the policy are:
> 
> *Any attempt to hijack will be considered an act of aggression against the country and will prompt a response fit for an aggressor.
> *Hijackers, if captured, will be sentenced to death.
> ...



However, Keeping him in a Jail was not practical. Other inmates would have killed him. And Keeping him in a high security Jail and wasting our money? No Way.


----------



## Desmond (Nov 21, 2012)

Damn! They gave him his 72 virgins on a silver platter.

Glad he is dead though. Wish there were pics of him being hanged though, for witness sake.


----------



## clmlbx (Nov 21, 2012)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Shooting to death would even more glorify him as a "martyr" among the Islamists and create even more Kasabs. In fact I can say with conviction that some Islamist terrorist leader would be giving example of his "martyrdom" and urging his followers to perform similar acts while we are discussing his execution.




no I don't think anyone would have accepted him as  martyr.. By shooting I want him to feel some pain at least physically.. so he knows what his victims  felt.... I am not a religious person nor I believe in any.. but I am born in Muslim family.. what I know little bit about religion ... Islam .. violence is not a part of religion.. 


I don't know what this terrorist scream about any religion or so..but they are just mass killers who does not have any aim.. or motive they just want to spread terror..and they are just and just terrorist


----------



## Hrishi (Nov 21, 2012)

TO all those who think he might have died of Dengue : " I guess they do made a videotape of his Hanging procedure.".

After killing 166 innocent civilians and waging war against country , do you still classify him as a human ?? Seriously ??

Although , I feel he should have died of dengue instead . A painful death.


----------



## rohit32407 (Nov 21, 2012)

Rishi. said:


> Although , I feel he should have died of dengue instead . A painful death.



^^Agreed. If he died of dengue then that's even better. In the end I am just glad that he is dead.


----------



## Nipun (Nov 21, 2012)

rohit32407 said:


> ^^Agreed. If he died of dengue then that's even better. In the end I am just glad that he is dead.



If he had been suffering from dengue, he must have been treated and certified fit by doctors before being hanged. That's the procedure- Only fit people shall die from rope, treat all others so they die from rope. More cruel.


----------



## reddick (Nov 21, 2012)

Now may be Pakistan will hang Sarabjit Singh showing equal justice to India though .


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 21, 2012)

clmlbx said:


> no I don't think anyone would have accepted him as  martyr.. By shooting I want him to feel some pain at least physically.. so he knows what his victims  felt.... I am not a religious person nor I believe in any.. but I am born in Muslim family.. what I know little bit about religion ... Islam .. violence is not a part of religion..


Of course it isn't. But those people in power MISUSE and re-interpret religion for political and military power. (See: Church Politics and Crusades in Europe during Medieval times in a similar case for Christinity). It's even worse with the Islamists like these:



And he is not alone. There are also so called "moderate" Islamists with Yasser Arafat level of 2-face policy.



> I don't know what this terrorist scream about any religion or so..but they are just mass killers who does not have any aim.. or motive they just want to spread terror..and they are just and just terrorist


May be True for their leaders with the fact they are also building political power (see Afghanistan) but for the commoners who actually fight and die for them are blinded by vested reinterpretation of their faith by those leaders.


----------



## rohit32407 (Nov 21, 2012)

Nipun said:


> If he had been suffering from dengue, he must have been treated and certified fit by doctors before being hanged. That's the procedure- Only fit people shall die from rope, treat all others so they die from rope. More cruel.


Agreed! that would be even better.


----------



## Piyush (Nov 21, 2012)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Well Windows has a point. And frankly death isn't the worst sentence anyway. For these blind Islamists it means "dying for god", "heaven" and "72 virgins".


why only 72?
they wont last really long , you know


Gearbox said:


> I hope, some pic will be leaking shortly to affirm the news. Let's wait..


rumors are Kasab already died due to Dengue



Nipun said:


> He's buried already!


Issues ko jameen mein se nikaalna hum yindians ki khaas baat hai 



pratyush997 said:


> ^
> and guyz.. Headshot Would have been better


hahaha... NO


----------



## Flash (Nov 21, 2012)

> On 26th June 2012, it was reported that Pakistan's President had ordered his release after the petition was filed on 28th May 2012.[3] 5 hours later this pardon was revoked and it was claimed that another prisoner Surjeet Singh was released not Sarabjit.



What a cruelty?


----------



## Nipun (Nov 21, 2012)

When today morning Kasab woke up jailer said, let's hangout dude


----------



## Flash (Nov 21, 2012)

Nipun said:


> When today morning Kasab woke up jailer said, let's hangout dude


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Nov 21, 2012)

funskar said:


> I m sure he should have died due to dengue ..
> And khangress trying to get attention by spreading news kasab hanged to death secretly..



The days when people used to die of dengue are long gone. These days the probability of death due to dengue is close to nil especially when you re one of the most monitored criminals in a nation.


----------



## KDroid (Nov 22, 2012)

Nipun said:


> When today morning Kasab woke up jailer said, let's hangout dude



 Please. Stop.


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Nov 22, 2012)

He should have not buried in Indian soil... Just like US dumped osama's body in sea , kasab's body too should have been dumped in Sea atleast sharks should have some perks 
's


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Nov 22, 2012)

clmlbx said:


> *1.no I don't think anyone would have accepted him as  martyr*.. By shooting I want him to feel some pain at least physically.. so he knows what his victims  felt.... I am not a religious person nor I believe in any.. but I am born in Muslim family.. what I know little bit about religion ... Islam .. violence is not a part of religion..
> 
> 
> I don't know what this terrorist scream about any religion or so..2.*but they are just mass killers who does not have any aim.*. or motive they just want to spread terror..and they are just and just terrorist





> *By shooting I want him to feel some pain at least physically.. so he knows what his victims  felt*


+100000000000000000000

1.he *is* become a "martyr" only for Terrorist though(read it in papers today)
2.they have.they want absolute power and control ultimately


----------



## CyberKID (Nov 22, 2012)

Hero' Kasab will 'inspire' more fighters: LeT leader on MSN Video


----------



## Flash (Nov 22, 2012)

WTH!
*Hero *Kasab!!

Serioulsy i don't know whether they would include KASAB in their text books for future generations to pay homage to him!


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Nov 22, 2012)

^chill
its an LeT guy.what else do you expect?
stop behaving like arnab goswami


----------



## Flash (Nov 22, 2012)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> ^chill
> *its an LeT guy*.what else do you expect?
> stop behaving like *arnab goswami*



I don't know who that is, but Kasab is a LeT guy!


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Nov 22, 2012)

Arnab Goswami = News reader on Times Now


----------



## sggupta95 (Dec 3, 2012)

CyberKID said:


> Atleast, the money spent (our hard earned money) let the world know that scumbags like him, too get a fair trial in our courts of justice.



i agree.just killing him would be pointless.what would it accomplish?we would be basically be acting like him.only kiling him properly can bring justice.*That 40 crore is actually the price of justice.*



Liverpool_fan said:


> Of course it isn't. But those people in power MISUSE and re-interpret religion for political and military power. (See: Church Politics and Crusades in Europe during Medieval times in a similar case for Christinity). It's even worse with the Islamists like these:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i agree.i actually feel a little pity for him.not that i don't think he got what he didn't deserve.far from that.i just think he was a highly dumb and moderately violent/evil person..still,what he did was massacre and that cannot be forgiven. but thinking of him as the ultimate villain is idiotic.the real root are of course the planners and the schemers.


----------



## Flash (Dec 3, 2012)

I think, this thread reached its end!


----------



## Faun (Dec 4, 2012)

sggupta95 said:


> but thinking of him as the ultimate villain is idiotic.the real root are of course the planners and the schemers.



American History X


----------

